

What To Do When AllThis Steals Your Photo & Bio - soonerjm
http://unicornfree.com/2011/what-to-do-when-allthis-steals-your-photo-bio/

======
mislav
Just terrible.

This reminded me of 37signals vs. Get Satisfaction
<http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1650-get-satisfaction-or-else>

------
ryantology
nothing. They have tarnished their own name by not allowing users to actually
do what the page says. Also it is not much different than yelp or Get
Satisfaction that would post comments about businesses without their consent.

They also have a 'claim this page' thing where I'm sure you could remove your
content from.

